
I've Uploaded a 187.4kB File on the EOS Blockchain for FREE with EOSfilestore - grigio
https://grigio.org/-ive-uploaded-a-187-4kb-file-on-the-eos-blockchain-for-free-with-eosfilestore-and-this-is-what-ive-learnt/
======
coolspot
Let me explain to someone unfamiliar with EOS.

In contrast to Ethereum where user of a DApp pays for each transaction, EOS
aims to make use of DApps free for end users.

It is achieved by shifting burden to DApp developers, so for each kilobyte of
state a contract stores for a user, developer must buy “RAM” which costs $4/KB
as of right now [1].

Price of “RAM” which is actually a permanent storage, is driven by market
system which supposed to produce fair price, but currently is subject of high
speculation [1].

EOS leadership stated that they don’t plan to increase RAM supply
significantly from current 64Gb, which led to 6x “RAM” price rise in a couple
hours after that.

[1] [https://eos.feexplorer.io/](https://eos.feexplorer.io/)

~~~
grigio
Yes, but I think some BPs will continue to be full nodes. The price of RAM is
mainly speculation, i hope some stakeholders will fund RAM for value projects

